# I got significantly better.



## S.Snake (Jul 21, 2010)

My story:
During the summer my life was falling apart. I lost my job, all the plans I made for the summer faded into nothing and I wasn't living the way I wanted to live, with this came a lot of depression and all that.

One night after a concert I went back to my friends house, the following morning I was supposed to get up early to help my dad out and I made the decision of sticking around with my friends. Some of them are potheads. So I joined in with them, and I smoked more than I should have, the result? I got extremely high(well duh








) everything started to feel weird and obscure. My senses were muffled and my brain was hazy. After I got very paranoid(probably had something to do with the fact that I had stuff going on in the next morning and I was out too late) and I started to feel uncomfortable.

I made my way home, and once I got there I went straight to bed after drinking some chocolate milk and lots of water. I got maybe a couple of hours that night? My dad came to wake me up and I had to tell him that I wasn't feeling well(I felt bad because he really needed my help). Anyways when I actually got out of bed, I felt lots of cold sweat around me, my mouth was very dry and I didn't know what the hell was going on, this was worse than a hangover. I had a loss of appetite, I found it hard to enjoy things and I felt overly anxious(so I could sweat out the THC from my system). I made plans to go to a sauna in my friend's condominium, another great friend of mine came as well and we just talked about what I was going though. My other friend's dad gave me some books on spirituality and he explained that I should embrace the sensation and not steer away from it, one of the readings was A New Earth by Eckart Toll. I read most of these books and they weren't doing much, but I did gain a lot of insight about how I should be living. I tried to hangout with friends as much as possible to get my mind off of it.

After about two weeks I got better, and started to feel normal again. But all that progress went to nothing when I decided to go to a party and get drunk, after than weekend in July I couldn't feel normal at all. For the rest of the summer, the world felt like it was just passing in-front of my eyes.

How I got over it:

I started school in September, fortunately the semester started really slow so I was able to stay on top of my school work. During that period of time I was re-focusing my life, puting things in prospective. I also started going out more and just living life. I was able to get sleep again, and my dreams got less vivid and they didn't make me feel hazed in the morning after waking up.

I started to fully experience emotions(one of the effects of my DP experience was a loss of emotions, and lots of numbness). I then found my passion for things(photography, music, movies and spending time with my friends). I also quit drinking, I only drink for enjoyment and rarely do I ever get drunk.

Right now I feel relatively normal, I get effects of DP/DR when im lacking sleep/while drunk but I feel alright for the most part. In addition I have gained a better sense of who I am and I am still working on rebuilding my confidence.

My advice to you:

-Don't let your thoughts get the best of you. They are just thoughts. If you feel weird, call a friend/family member and talk to them. 
-Don't identify with your problems/feelings/thoughts. Do things regardless of how you feel.
-Get in some sort of routine(in my case, school).
-Find things you enjoy doing; gardening, crafting, photography, painting... anything.
-Stay close to who you love and care about, live for them and help em out when they need it.
-Get off the forums, come to the forums when you want to know facts about your condition but don't let it be part of your daily routine. If anything forums tend to contribute to spiraling thoughts.

anyways ive probably left a few things out but yeah thats all i had to say.
i hope i inspired people and perhaps made them feel more comfortable

live life guys, appreciate every moment.


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

My story is very similar to yours. Got high, felt weird for 2 weeks, got better, fell ill and got insane DR which led to DP as well. School really helped, it was something to do and focus on even if I didn't think it was real at the time. Over the last 3-4 weeks I've seen huge improvements, DR is only present when I'm tired or drunk, DP is no longer scary (just very annoying) and occasionally lets up for a little bit each day.


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

Great tips!


----------

